# Express Anal Glands



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, I know Clifford needs his glands expressed because he is scootin on the carpet. I have squeezed some but don't think they are completely expressed. I was wondering if any of you have taken yours to vet for this, and about how much it costs. My groomer supposedly does this, but how often does this need done, once a month, twice...? Thanks for the info


----------



## sammysmom (Jul 20, 2007)

My little one has had problems with her anal glands. When I take her to the vet it costs about $75.00, that includes the antibiotic they give me to ward off infection. They also recommend a diet with rice in it to make the stool firm. Hope that helps.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie's anal glands are expressed monthly with her groom. You could call your vet to find out what they charge. I doubt it would be much, because a vet tech can probably do it. They could then teach you! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I used to always take Sassy to the vet to have her glands expressed. As an adult she as learned to express them herself when she pottys. I still take her to the vet for nail trims. My vet only charges me a minimal fee for these services. Like Linda said, give your vet a call....they can tell you on the phone what the fee will be.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> Bonnie's anal glands are expressed monthly with her groom. You could call your vet to find out what they charge. I doubt it would be much, because a vet tech can probably do it. They could then teach you! :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


Thank you, and I will call them tomorrow and ask. He eats Canidae and his stool is always firm, and so thats good. I would like to know what causes the glands to build up to the point of needing expressed though.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I used to always take Sassy to the vet to have her glands expressed. As an adult she as learned to express them herself when she pottys. I still take her to the vet for nail trims. My vet only charges me a minimal fee for these services. Like Linda said, give your vet a call....they can tell you on the phone what the fee will be.[/B]


She expresses them herself? What a gal. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=572914
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's funny - some dogs never need it done and others, like Bonnie, need it done regularly. I don't know what causes it, her stools are always firm, too.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't think you'll ever find a good reason why they need it. Some dogs do, some dogs do not. The timing depends on the dog as well. I usually say start at once a month if you know your dog is one that needs it. Then try to space it out further. If they start scooting, you know you went to long and that's your limit. 

I do not recommend just squeezing. Call your vet's office and schedule an appointment with a tech (or the vet) to learn how to do it properly. Some dogs you will never get totally empty from the outside. You have to express them with a finger on the inside.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> I don't think you'll ever find a good reason why they need it. Some dogs do, some dogs do not. The timing depends on the dog as well. I usually say start at once a month if you know your dog is one that needs it. Then try to space it out further. If they start scooting, you know you went to long and that's your limit.
> 
> I do not recommend just squeezing. Call your vet's office and schedule an appointment with a tech (or the vet) to learn how to do it properly. Some dogs you will never get totally empty from the outside. You have to express them with a finger on the inside.[/B]



You have to express them with a finger on the inside, :w00t: :w00t: EWWWWW, can't do it, off to vet will go.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> Ok, I know Clifford needs his glands expressed because he is scootin on the carpet. I have squeezed some but don't think they are completely expressed. I was wondering if any of you have taken yours to vet for this, and about how much it costs. My groomer supposedly does this, but how often does this need done, once a month, twice...? Thanks for the info[/B]


often times the groomer can do it in between groomings, if it's just routine, and not impacted or infected but you might need the vet to find that out.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mia was scooting last week and I took her to the vet he expressed them and only one had liquid. Then she still scooted and brought her back and they put her on antibiotics and steroids because of the inflamation back there. The expression was $18 I think. I believe that was the first time she had to be expressed.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

otis gets expressed whenever he goes to the groomer.. which is about once a month. if i wait longer than that, he starts expressing himself and it gets too smelly for me :smstarz: thats when i know its time to go to the groomers...


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=572952
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY !!!!!!!!!! :smpullhair:


----------



## Cooper and Lola's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Marley, my shih-poo has to have them expressed every couple of weeks. They have never been infected. The vet said that her glands are smaller than normal and that they fill up quicker. Also, he said that as she gets older that the fluid should thicken up some so that it won't leak so easily. I guess that when a dog defacates that it is supposed to help empty the glands but with some dogs it does not. I am charged $14 so I am learning to do it myself :new_shocked: Not my favorite thing. The vet tech had me put on gloves so that she could show me externally where her glands are on either side of her bottom. I did feel them. She then showed me how she gently squeezes and milks them and out came some fluid out of her bum hole. I did try at bathtime a couple weeks later. I did not do a very good job. I did get that magical "whiff" but very little fluid. A couple days later she leaked again. I am now needing a second appointment to learn how to do it better. Gets very expensive.
Jodi


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yesterday I took Clifford to the vet and she showed me how to express his glands. It didn't look so bad, and I think I'll give it a go the next time he scoots. When I took him to the groomers today I asked if she expressed, and she said only if you ask. So, this whole time I thought she was doing it, so he was a bit built up. This is one thing that is all new to me, and was a little saddened to know this is a routine thing to do. It is a little gross, and ohhh sooo smellly!


----------



## Naylamom (Jan 17, 2008)

I think Nayla may need expressing too. But why is it necessary? what are the consequences if not done?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> I think Nayla may need expressing too. But why is it necessary? what are the consequences if not done?[/B]


If the anal glands do not express on their own and continue to fill up it causes pain and discomfort. The glands can become infected and even abscess. It can require sedation or anesthesia to lance and flush out the abscess.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

How do you know if they are doing it themselves?


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> How do you know if they are doing it themselves?[/B]


If you notice him or her not scootin around the carpet ever then they are probably taking care of business when they poop.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My bichon used to go to the vet every 6 weeks to be expressed, I think they charged me something like $12. 

None of my other dogs ever needed it. Until tonight!!!! Miss Abbey as been scooting. :w00t: . 

My neighbor took her dog to the vet and asked if a tech could help her - they said no and charged her $50 for a vet to do it. Good grief!!!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Snowball (my two year old) had it done today at his grooming. They do external for free if you ask, but if you want the vet to do it internally there is a $12 charge. That's why I love it that my groomer is connected to the vet next door.

I opted for the vet doing it internally this time as he has been scooting.

Lily is one years old and had never scooted so she has never been expressed manually.


----------



## Naylamom (Jan 17, 2008)

> I think Nayla may need expressing too. But why is it necessary? what are the consequences if not done?[/B]


Wow, that's scary, I'm calling my vet today. Thanks for the info.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=579978
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kelsie's was infected and DID ABSCESS!!! Omg.. it was terrible... i never saw that before... 

I now express her glands myself... i dunno if i'm getting them completely cleaned out.. but so far so good... everytime i bath her i do it. The vet showed me how to do it... but i never put my finger in her butt... :brownbag: I think that would hurt... her butt is so small compared to my finger!!!


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok, 1st of all I have to apologize because I got my new baby girl early March and have NOT been good at posting pics / updates of her...BUT I promise I keep thinking about "re-introducing" her and I WILL.....time is flying....BUT I do have a question now regarding expressing the anal glands that I would like your expertise on since I am not going back to my vets for a few weeks.

I have a male maltese who just turned 15 in Feb and I have NEVER done this for him at all so I was not aware this is something I should be doing.

Now with my female baby (she is 5 mths olds now) girl, I am wondering after reading the posts how I know if I need to "express the anal glands" and HOW to do this??? I will discuss with my vet but I figured you all would have some wonderful advice as always!

What triggered me to ask after reading the posts is because a few times (nothing consistent), Miley has drug her little behind on my rug....but again, nothing consistent or frequent, then it stops, so I just figure she has an itch, lol Maybe she is even too young to need this??

Any advice is GREATLY appreciated and I know I was really, really good at logging in prior to her arrival and just after I got her...but to be honest I do not know how you all find time to post as you do...believe me, I am VERY thankful you do because this site it soooooo helpful to me and I read it often, but after work, I want to do nothing but play and cuddle with her. I promise to do a re-introduction of her w/ pics!!

Thanks so much!!

Jenn in MD


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I've only seen the groomer do it once. You squeeze the two little things around the BH with your thumb and index finger and out comes the liquid. My groomer did not stick anything inside. Somebody please give better instructions than that. :smrofl:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Perhaps Dr Jaime or Jackie will chime in here, but our vet recommends adding canned pumpkin to our fluffs' diets to increase the girth of the... uh... output. When the output is 'fatter', there is more squeezing(?), and the glands get expressed (naturally) with a bowel movement.

If you choose to add pumpkin to your dog's meal(s), PLEASE check with your vet and PLEASE start with very small amounts. Our 9.5 lb dogs get a golf-ball sized blob of canned pumpkin with each meal (2x/day). Despite this, Lilly was still having issues, so the vet asked us to additionally give 6 UNSALTED canned green beans to each of her meals. Charlotte is allergic to green beans.

Lilly & Charlotte make some good-lookin' dog logs!

ugh... mpffhh... suddenly I'm no longer hungry...

p.s. Many years ago, Lilly had one side ALMOST rupture. A trip to the Emergency Vet on a Saturday night and $250 took care of it. They knocked her out, lanced it, irrigated it, and had us make her sit in a bowl of epsom salt solution 3x/day for a week. PREVENTION IS KEY!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ May 4 2008, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=572914


> They could then teach you! :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


  No way, no how. I am not doing that. I will wipe poopie off the butt, but that is too much!!

The vet's office does it for $20.00. That's an absolute bargain!!!


----------



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

Anal glands are "supposed" to empty everytime a dog goes poo. They are one of those useless items that dogs really don't need. Their only purpose is they are actually scent glands, like on a skunk, each dog has it's own smell, this is why dogs sniff eachothers rear ends. For some reason, small dogs are prone to this problem.

My malamute has very free flowing glands, I swear! After she poops, she gives one more squeeze before rising and you can see the liquid drops coming out. This is pretty obvious on her, I can see it from a distance. On the pyrenees, it is a different story. When she was a pup (about 4 months old), the glands were plugging up a lot! Everyother day I would see her snapping at her rear end like something was biting her, then she would just bite & dig under her tail, followed by scooting around the grass. They got drained by the vet 2x, then he opted to pack them with Panalog ointment (antibiotic). They still got plugged again a week later so he completely removed the anal glands. Never had a problem since.

Now with Tawni, I have noticed everytime she gets her rear trimmed (potty path) for a few weeks or so we have problems. Vet said it may be because the hair has been trimmed and now pokes the gland opening causing it to contract and not release the fluid like it is supposed to. After the hair grows out a little we don't seem to have any problems. Like right now, she had the potty area clipped one week ago, and today she was digging at her rear end until it was a sopping wet mess (from her slobber). I put her up on the dryer and lifted her tail to find a swollen area around her anus. Sure enough, gave a good squeeze and got quite a bit out, and the swelling is gone. So they were pretty full. I plan on waiting a few more months, so she is a bit older, then take her in & have them removed entirely. It cost about $300 for complete removal, which isn't bad if you consider $20 everytime you take the dog to the vet to have it done over the lifetime of the dog. I was going to have it done when she got spayed, but the vet said no, he thought that would be too much on her all at once.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have never done Hunters and haven't ever really seen any reason to be concerned. He drags his butt so infrequently (once every few months or more) that I do think he just has itches or is a little constipated (he doesn't like to poo when its raining or snowing or really cold outside - so winters are tough here in Maine and he gets a little laxative if its been 2 days with no poo). I think it depends entirely on the dog and what they are fed and bathroom habits.


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 20 2009, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765302


> I've only seen the groomer do it once. You squeeze the two little things around the BH with your thumb and index finger and out comes the liquid. My groomer did not stick anything inside. Somebody please give better instructions than that. :smrofl:[/B]


Oh gosh, that sounds just disgustig, lol...I just wanted to tell you that your babies are sooooooooooooooo precious!! About the cutest Maltese I have seen!!!! Their pics stand out to me every time I read a topic you have posted / replied in!! BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (jennwask @ Apr 20 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765523


> QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 20 2009, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765302





> I've only seen the groomer do it once. You squeeze the two little things around the BH with your thumb and index finger and out comes the liquid. My groomer did not stick anything inside. Somebody please give better instructions than that. :smrofl:[/B]


Oh gosh, that sounds just disgustig, lol...I just wanted to tell you that your babies are sooooooooooooooo precious!! About the cutest Maltese I have seen!!!! Their pics stand out to me every time I read a topic you have posted / replied in!! BEAUTIFUL!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aww....thanks so much. That is awfully sweet of you...Casanova gives you lots of kisses for the kind compliments. xo


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 20 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765537


> QUOTE (jennwask @ Apr 20 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765523





> QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 20 2009, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765302





> I've only seen the groomer do it once. You squeeze the two little things around the BH with your thumb and index finger and out comes the liquid. My groomer did not stick anything inside. Somebody please give better instructions than that. :smrofl:[/B]


Oh gosh, that sounds just disgustig, lol...I just wanted to tell you that your babies are sooooooooooooooo precious!! About the cutest Maltese I have seen!!!! Their pics stand out to me every time I read a topic you have posted / replied in!! BEAUTIFUL!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aww....thanks so much. That is awfully sweet of you...Casanova gives you lots of kisses for the kind compliments. xo
[/B][/QUOTE]

I tell you, just in seeing the pics again today, it brightens my am....you must be so proud!!!! Very, very precious! Have a nice day!


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I am a groomer and I always express the anal glands when I bathe them. I don't know why groomers charge extra or don't do it. It only takes a few seconds to do. My maltese I have to do hers ever 2 weeks or you start to smell them after she poops and it smells really bad.


----------



## malteseandme (Mar 21, 2006)

Only two of my nine little angels need to have theirs none except on a rare occasion. AlleyOop seems to need her's emptied maybe once a month. Peanut-Popcorn(& a million dollars) needs his done ever so often. When AlleyOop needs this done it is obvious very quickly to me because she spends so much time on my lap or in my arms. It is a odor that is quite distinct. :blink: 
If there is no need for it to be done you wouldn't want your groomer or anybody to express them. It has been my experience, the more often it's done, the more often it needs to be. It maybe because during the past 20 some years, after I was shown the correct way, I've done it when my babies have needed it. My groomer will do it if I ask or if she knows one of my babies needs it. You can feel a full gland with some experience. It isn't the most pleasant thing I've done but nothing is to much for me when one of my angels needs help. 
If my memory isn't failing me, in 25 years of having Maltese' AlleyOop is the only one who has needed it done regularly. I've never had one have infected or impacted anal glands
There is a strong possibility my little AlleyOop's need is caused because she glues herself to me so I carry her and she really should get more exercise.  
Malteseandme


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Better instructions for happy glands:

Pick up dog, extend arms holding dog in front of you, give dog to groomer. Wait 5 mins, pay $7.00. Hold out arms and hug your happy glands puppy. 


I cant handle kids with runny noses or wiping those noses, so I think I'll pass on this chore.


----------



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Maglily @ May 3 2009, 06:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771150


> Better instructions for happy glands:
> 
> Pick up dog, extend arms holding dog in front of you, give dog to groomer. Wait 5 mins, pay $7.00. Hold out arms and hug your happy glands puppy.
> 
> ...


LOL!!!

Tawni's glands have been expressed for the final time! Come to find out they don't drain at all, lately they are full 2x a week. Also found out, the more you express them "manually" the worse they can get in years to come. Sooo, she is having them removed completely on Thursday! What's better than happy glands? NO GLANDS!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think it's time for a new clothing line: "Express Yourself" doggie vests, tees and hoodies


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

I take our little one to the vets. I call and ask for a Tech Visit to express the anals. With a Tech Visit you will not see the vet and no office fee is involved just the cost of the expression...usually a Tech will do it or if a vet is going between office visits he/she will do it. You have to be careful when expressing the anals. If not done properly it could cause damage to the glands. We have our little one's expressed every 4 to 6 weeks depending.


----------

